

Annie’s Homegrown Outdoes Facebook - mikeparsons
http://www.mikeparsons.net/annies-outdoes-facebook/

======
engtech
why link to a 336 character blog post instead of the wired article?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4537346>

